
Ask HN: How do I build a chatbot for websites? - rocketman_ai
I have seen dozens of chatbots&#x2F;NLP&#x27;s SaaS which are great for integrating them into existing social channels such as Facebook Messenger, Twitter, Slack, etc. However, is there a simple solution to implement NLP such as Dialogflow or LUIS, IBM Watson for websites, which works &quot;out of the box&quot; in terms of cross-platform availability (Desktop: Windows IE, MacOS, Mobile: iOS, Android, and App SDK) and that is flexible in terms of UI?
======
PaulHoule
I think you would have some front end that is a web application that presents
an interface that looks a lot like instant messenger.

The front end could be very thin and made to work on a web browser on
computers, phones, tablet, etc. You could implement the front end on any of
those app platforms if you want also.

The back end sends commands like "display this image", "display these words in
a bubble", "wink", "display these choices" and gets notifications from the
client about what the user does.

All the brains then are on the back end, on the controlled environment of the
server where you can deal with database connections, NLP, all that.

Ping me to chat more.

------
JPLeRouzic
There are companies that have commercial chatbots. Some of them have
participated in Turing or Loebner competitions. But a useful bot should be
restricted to work into a small domain.

An probably from the point of view of the company that uses one, there should
be enough reporting and simple ways to steer its behavior.

